
Scientists say WHO ignores the risk that coronavirus floats in air as aerosol - miked85
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/scientists-say-who-ignores-the-risk-that-coronavirus-floats-in-air-as-aerosol/ar-BB16kGjC
======
aitchnyu
In India, hot and stuffy offices are now running without AC. Can centralized
and split ACs be upgraded easily to limit aerosol spread?

